# Nissan Xtrail 06 sat nav - reverse camera



## murdoco (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi All, Can any one tell me if they have managed to get there sat nav unit working as a reverse camera system. 

Seems a good additional use for it.

Thnanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

murdoco said:


> Hi All, Can any one tell me if they have managed to get there sat nav unit working as a reverse camera system.
> 
> Seems a good additional use for it.
> 
> Thnanks


I'm not familiar with the exact unit in this vehicle but if it has a secondary video input port you should be able to add a reverse camera. Most factory units don't give you as much room for upgrades/additions as aftermarket ones so you might be SOL....


----------

